# Goggles under helmets?



## Guest

Because it looks better.
Unless you want a massive egg on your head when you run a beanie under you padding to keep your jack flappers warm then fuck the padding off. Padding isn't needed when you have a beanie in there , the beanie does what the padding does but better. The shell is the only thing protecting your head for splitting open like a watermelon. 

Goggle's on the outside looks stupid , Cluttered and only someone as cool as shaun white can wear them out there. It looks much better to have them on the inside.

Earflaps look chat , so does earflap headphones , bluetooth thingo's , smith helmets , pro-tec helmets and burton helmets. They all bite the big one


----------



## linvillegorge

I keep my ear pads on. I can't wear a beanie under a helmet - too damn hot.


----------



## Technine Icon

I took out all of the padding and wear a beanie underneath my helmet. Personally, I think it looks cleaner than wearing the googles outside, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Guest

discostix said:


> Goggle's on the outside looks stupid


putting an apostrophe in a word where it's not required also looks stupid but that didn't stop you 

some people think goggles on the inside looks better. some people think goggles on the outside looks better. it's a personal preference and suggesting that somebody's personal preference is 'wrong' (for want of a better term) is stupider than how anybody chooses to wear their goggles.

alasdair


----------



## seant46

alasdairm said:


> putting an apostrophe in a word where it's not required also looks stupid but that didn't stop you
> 
> some people think goggles on the inside looks better. some people think goggles on the outside looks better. it's a personal preference and suggesting that somebody's personal preference is 'wrong' (for want of a better term) is stupider than how anybody chooses to wear their goggles.
> 
> alasdair


where the fuck is your upper case letters to start a sentence and period also???????:laugh:


----------



## bakesale

I wear my helmet with no padding, a toque underneath that is velcroed to the helmet so it doesnt move around. I also wear my goggles underneath the helmet. Why? because it looks better and gives more room for stickers on the dome.


----------



## karmatose

The padding in the ears on my helmet is a bluetooth headset. So, there's no way I'll take it out. Unless, I need to charge it. Even if the padding over my ears didn't have headphones in it, I still find it more comfortable and warm than a toque.


----------



## Guest

alasdairm said:


> putting an apostrophe in a word where it's not required also looks stupid but that didn't stop you
> 
> some people think goggles on the inside looks better. some people think goggles on the outside looks better. it's a personal preference and suggesting that somebody's personal preference is 'wrong' (for want of a better term) is stupider than how anybody chooses to wear their goggles.
> 
> alasdair


Sorry about the Grammar man , didn't relise we where at school. Forgot you had to have a PHD to snowboard , sorry man.


----------



## Flick Montana

discostix said:


> Sorry about the Grammar man , didn't relise we where at school. Forgot you had to have a PHD to snowboard , sorry man.


Grammar is the least of your problems, I'm guessing.

As to the OP, I wear my goggles on the outside, but I don't think I would remove the padding on the ears if I wore them inside. I don't know about you, but when I get cold air blowing into my ear canal, I get a lot of pain. Seems like my ear pads are the only things stopping that.

But it's all personal choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Your snowboard helmet is a paint ball helmet


----------



## 1337 ride

i usually wear a bandana/buff then my goggles, then my koss headset, then i put my helmet on ^^
works great and it keeps my ears fairly warm asweel 
we had a period with like -25-30 celsuis by christmas, and i never froze 
btw im hitting the slopes 2day, rly stoked about it, sunny, warm and slush conditions! hell yeah! 
have a nice day 
edit: i also took off the ear paddings, they look silly and are not needed if u wear a beanie/buff or something under ur helm...looks alot better too


----------



## Guest

discostix said:


> Sorry about the Grammar man , didn't relise we where at school. Forgot you had to have a PHD to snowboard , sorry man.


the irony is, sadly, lost on you.

have a great day.

alasdair


----------



## Flick Montana

discostix said:


> Your snowboard helmet is a paint ball helmet


Actually, that is a 1960's Vietnamese M-17 XM-28 Riot Control gas mask.



That is my helmet with my SPYs on the outside. I don't think it looks as bad as you say it does. But I could be wrong. I just don't really care.


----------



## Flick Montana

Snowolf said:


> Without question goggles under the helmet....
> 
> There is just no beating this level of steeze......


I don't know. When you can choke people out from 20 feet away, you could wear your underwear on your head and no one will say anything...


----------



## Sam I Am

Snowolf said:


> Without question goggles under the helmet....
> 
> There is just no beating this level of steeze......



My tea is all over the monitor. Pat yourself on the back Snowolf, you are solely responsible for that.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7

Flick Montana said:


> I don't know. When you can choke people out from 20 feet away, you could wear your underwear on your head and no one will say anything...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! good stuff!


----------



## hayden907

Flick Montana said:


> I don't know. When you can choke people out from 20 feet away, you could wear your underwear on your head and no one will say anything...


HAHAHA thank you so much that made my day.


----------



## zaniac

I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?


----------



## crazyface

I always wear them on the outside because Smith goggles have a plastic buckle in the back. I can't imagine that being too comfortable betwwen your helmet and head.


----------



## linvillegorge

zaniac said:


> I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?


Too long, didn't read.

Goggles under the helmet is all about looks. Sorry, I just don't give a fuck. I wear them over my helmet because it's easier and more comfortable.


----------



## ShredTaos

Why would anyone wear them under the helmet? Who cares about looks, you guys are funny. :dunno:

It sounds uncomfortable, inconvenient, and difficult to pop your goggles on the top of your helmet while on the lift or at the bar.

Not like it looks THAT bad.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

zaniac said:


> I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?


try hitting the return button once in awhile, I can't read something that looks like one long ass run on sentence.


I rock my smith I\O goggles with my smith brimmed helmet with my own built in tunes in the ear muffs, love the way it looks and everything fits together(even the vents) perfectly because my priority is how well something works fuck what anyone else thinks unless they I wake up next to them or they sign my paycheck.


----------



## grafta

zaniac said:


> I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?


That's one hell of a 1st post bud :laugh: Welcome... and no we aren't grammar nazis, but paragraphs are useful :thumbsup:

Funny, another thread back from the dead. Sucked 1st time round... but here I am bumping it. *facepalm*


----------



## twin89

It depends on the helmet and goggle combo for me. My electic goggles and smith helmet i wore with strap on the outside. With my current set-up, Sandbox brainbucket and airblaster goggles i wear strap under the helmet cause it fits better, and doesn't give me a gapper gap.

They are both comfortable for me, but i liked being able to raise my goggles whenever i wanted. Thats the only plus i would give wearing them over the helmet. Just do whatever fits the best and be done with it. I also kept the ear flaps on cause i don't wear a bennie under the helmet, that is too awkward for me.


----------



## Starter

zaniac said:


> I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?


Epicness is epic. Gr8 n3cr0 d00d


----------



## SBE

Giro makes a goggle that is for under the helmet 
Giro Basis PK goggles for snow


----------



## jyuen

zaniac said:


> I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?


what he means to say is.. "goggles under helmets look cool but how do people wear their helmets over their goggles. doesn't the strap buckle get in the way?"

just summarizing cause I would like to know too...


----------



## Jenzo

zaniac said:


> I have tried to wear my goggles under my helmet because I agree that it does look better. However there are several major issues I have with it that personally make it a mystery to me how people manage to ride all day with their goggles under the helmet. For starters, it must be really annoying not being able to temporarily lift your goggles up to see through fog or various other annoying conditions. But aside from that, I tried different thickness beanies and shifting my strap to different locations and always ended up with my helmet sitting goofy on my head - because the buckles or whatever on the goggles that hold the strap length get in the way. I have 2010 anon hawkeye goggles and the buckle isn't particularly bulky but no matter where it is placed it obviously gets in the way of the fit between my round head and the interior round space of the helmet. As a result, even if I jam the helmet on and it seems tight, every time I catch a decent amount of air or hit a bump, the helmet wants to fly off. Without the goggles on the outside keeping a friction fit of your helmet and goggles to your head, how could you possibly keep the helmet on your head? I suppose if I tightened the chip strap up to the point where I couldn't even turn my head side to side that might keep it on, but it would be very uncomfortable and also there wouldn't be any guarantee that if I fell the helmet wouldn't slightly come loose and completely lose its purpose in protecting my skull and brain. The helmet fits nice and snug with no goggles on, but as soon as they are underneath it ruins that fit. I read from people saying they shifted the goggle strap all the way to underneath and outside of the helmet - wow, I have no idea how you manage to do that without the strap putting uneven and obnoxious pressure on the sides of your head and being annoying while you are riding. Does the strap come down off your face on a huge 45 degree angle towards the back of your head? Honestly I can't imagine a scenario where that is the least bit comfortable. Maybe it's just me, but when I'm riding if any piece of my equipment isn't fitting right or feeling comfortable it drives me insane and makes it difficult to enjoy myself. After observing a lot of dudes on the hill with their goggles under helmet, I've come to the conclusion that they are generally the type of person who is more concerned about the way they look than whether or not their gear is functioning properly. They tend to communicate much like cavemen or children with learning disabilities, managing to muster not much more than grunts and the most basic of english communication combined with very goofy slang while they screw up lift lines by not paying attention to their position in line. I mean, honestly, what's the point of even wearing a helmet if when the time comes that you really need it, it is likely to just fall off because you just loosely plopped it on top of your head and there is nothing holding it there? As much as I am jealous of their goggle and helmet combo looking a bit cleaner than mine, I won't be jealous when I see them getting hauled off with brain trauma. I don't mean to insult every person with goggles under their helmet, cause I'm sure some lucky people get it to work properly, plus the helmets with the groove etched out for your goggles sounds pretty dope, I might pick one of those up. But I know for a fact a lot of these dorky kids out there with the helmets plopped on their goggles with a huge gap are just trying to fit in and are willing to sacrifice function in the name of looking "cool". And to me, that just makes you an idiot. On a side note, what's the deal with snowpants with suspenders hanging out? What is the purpose of buying snowpants with suspenders if you are just going to leave the hanging out and flapping all over the place? It looks ridiculous. Wouldn't it make more sense to purchase snowpants that DIDN'T have suspenders?



Ritalin? :laugh::laugh:

Where I hail from I don't think I've noticed anyone with gog strap on the inside, must be some weird American thing... snow helmets have a goggle strap holder for a reason. If you're gonna do that buy a skate helmet, and wear a beanie and save some money.

Can't think of anything more uncomfortable.

The people who notice that stuff have to be kinda odd. I am just happy when my goggles aren't fogged or full of snow. Who gives a flying f..k what people are wearing :dunno: .


----------



## Jenzo

SBE said:


> Giro makes a goggle that is for under the helmet
> Giro Basis PK goggles for snow


That at least makes some sense.


----------



## SBE

yeah its some new stuff. those guys at giro are thinkers and involve pro's to do the r&d. I'm a oak/spy fan still tho, but I give them points for thinking of the rider!


----------

